# Resurrecting dead threads



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

If you are one of these folks who comments on dead threads, please consider that doing so amounts to practically talking to yourself. The OP (original poster) is usually long gone by the time you post your comment. Just saying.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

morituri said:


> If you are one of these folks who comments on dead threads, please consider that doing so amounts to practically talking to yourself. The OP (original poster) is usually long gone by the time you post your comment. Just saying.


There are a lot of resurrected threads here I`ve noticed.



I don`t mind them even though they are unlikely to help the OP I still often learn things from them just by reading the situations.


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm very sorry! This is my first day on this site and I didn't consider that the thread is already dead.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey sometimes a refresher isn't so bad! Or perhaps it may open a new discussion amongst new people?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

It is very easy for a new member not to see the date at the top left hand corner of the last post in that thread and fall into the belief that it is a very recent posting.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

I like bringing things back from the dead.
I'm a part time student Necromancer and have successfully reanimated roadkill rabbits, squashed squirrels, damaged doggies, concertinaed kittens and the odd dead chap.
Some folk think my practice is evil, but hey, it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> I like bringing things back from the dead.
> I'm a part time student Necromancer and have successfully reanimated roadkill rabbits, squashed squirrels, damaged doggies, concertinaed kittens and the odd dead chap.
> Some folk think my practice is evil, but hey, it keeps me out of trouble.


I hope that you didn't haven't to perform mouth to mouth on any of the resurrected critters or the 'odd chap' :rofl:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

FourtyPlus said:


> I'm very sorry! This is my first day on this site and I didn't consider that the thread is already dead.


I don't think they mean don't do it - just don't expect a response from OP. Comment wherever you want - we all still learn. Sometimes we even get an update!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Zombies are among us.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't anyone ever clean out the site? Or does it all just sit here forever...


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

what constitutes dead?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> what constitutes dead?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The OP had gone bye bye


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Doesn't anyone ever clean out the site? Or does it all just sit here forever...


I would hope it sits here for pretty much ever. Being able to look over old threads is a knowledge base for people. One can also see trends over time. I guess it comes down to how one views a thread. It may very well be focused at the OP of the thread, but is that its only value?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Necroposters!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

It's alive.
IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIVE!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> It's alive.
> IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIVE!
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


:lol:

I was going to ask if this thread would qualify as dead then I see it is in the good care of the resident necromancer. 

No wonder that Badger is Numb. 

"Just lie still my little furry friend."


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Some of them are only mostly dead.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

they dont call em stiffs for nothin


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

If I leave TAM and folks kept commenting on this thread, does it make it a dead thread? By my definition it does but then the topic itself does not pertain to any particular marital situation I could be experiencing at this time. So, if that were to happen (me leaving TAM) would that make this a dead thread?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Zombie threads are a fact of life on most forums. 

It's okay, again as long as it is understood the OP may be long gone.


----------

